# RE"S



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know i was prompted by my very good friend Dave smelvis to start this thread! I think it is a great idea discussing RE'S!.
I have had a few very memorable RE's and some not so good!
The worst i have had where the Vegas Robiana Maestro's and the la por la ranga Asian pacific releases. The best i have had are the short Bolivar Asian Pacific realease and the Ramon allones Gorditos de allones a Canadian RE!
In between there are some good and not so good! So how about it please voice your opinions here!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Have not had any


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Smoked many, very few are good right off. My most recent RE acquisition were the RA Petit Unicos, which were very strong, will be a real treat in 5+. I have noticed though that RA has put out some of the strongest fresh REs out of all the marcas in the program.

Still on the hunt for the Boli 108s though.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - I'll be the guinea pig and ask the dumb question: What the hell is an "RE" ?


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Regional Edition.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kylej1 said:


> Regional Edition.


THANKS!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tony
I will just read for awhile and maybe jump in later so far my experiences are limited to just a few.

Very Cool Brother!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod::nod::drinking::smoke::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Although my experience is very limited, I thought that the '08 ED 109 I had was one of them best smokes I have ever had.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Although my experience is very limited, I thought that the '08 ED 109 I had was one of them best smokes I have ever had.


I have to agree James the first release of Edmundo Dantes i had while in T.J where outstanding!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have to agree James the first release of Edmundo Dantes i had while in T.J where outstanding!


I have yet to have one of those, but they are resting in my humi.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have little experience with these.

That said, I to did not like the Maestro.....Just didn't get the hype.

The Boli Simone (as some of you will find out) is simply amazing.
Worth the price of admission ????, Many say this one should be enjoyed over the next 5-6 yrs as it may loose something after that. I wish I had enough experience to make that determination.

After reading about so many RE's that fell flat, I decided to go the EL route.
That too would be a great topic, as they are readily available .

This is the topics I enjoy reading, thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I have little experience with these.
> 
> That said, I to did not like the Maestro.....Just didn't get the hype.
> 
> ...


No thank you BullMan for your continued friendship unbiased commentary!
You my brother are a class act!:martini:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I'll be the guinea pig and ask the dumb question: What the hell is an "RE" ?


I'm *almost* convinced it's just a marketing gimmick to charge more $$.

I haven't yet tried any REs or LEs so I'm interested in what everyone has to say. Are the flavor profiles dramatically different from the regular releases of the same marca?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tony, I have LE eperiences but not RE, can you help the ignorant such as myself in the differences. Is it a different crop of tobacco or just tobacco that is grown in a limited fashion specifically for the intention of supplying a specific country with it?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

scottw said:


> Tony, I have LE eperiences but not RE, can you help the ignorant such as myself in the differences. Is it a different crop of tobacco or just tobacco that is grown in a limited fashion specifically for the intention of supplying a specific country with it?


That's exactly what it is. It's a limited production run, aimed at a specific market. Technically, you should only be able to buy RE in the country/region it was intended for. But thanks to the wonders of the Internet, we all know that doesn't really happen :high5:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I must have 20 or more of the REs that I have been gifted or received in trades. Unfortunately they are all singles except for a cab of the Punch Super Punch Asia Pacifico. I smoked a single and liked it.

The REs look cool, but I hate smoking a cigar I only have one of. 

Mostly I collect cigars only to smoke, I guess I'll have to start burning these at some point. 

I don’t think this helped you much Tony!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> After reading about so many RE's that fell flat, I decided to go the EL route.
> That too would be a great topic, as they are readily available .
> 
> This is the topics I enjoy reading, thanks


I agree Al
This is the fun and important stuff can't we talk EL as well on this thread I am interested in it all. I kinda jump right in and with this stuff without proper knowledge one can lose their shirt. or maybe another thread whichever you all think.

Thanks everyone taking notes as we speak 

Dave


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Good idea for a thread. 

I have not had the opportunity to try any yet, most of my efforts i has been trying as many regular production cigars as possible. 

That being said, I think it could be fun to collect some of them from places you have had to opportunity to travel to...


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> That's exactly what it is. It's a limited production run, aimed at a specific market. Technically, you should only be able to buy RE in the country/region it was intended for. But thanks to the wonders of the Internet, we all know that doesn't really happen :high5:


In addition, my understanding is that RE's are vitolas that have never been made for that particular marca. It is interesting to note, however, that Ramon Allones, as an example, has made a Belicoso (Campana) on three seperate occasions, for three different countries.

I believe, as a general rule, the RE's tend to follow a marca's "house style", in terms of flavor profile, strength, etc. The LE's are where you will usually notice a departure from the regular production blend.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I received a generous amount of ELs myself through passes and a few REs I really dont see the difference except the cost of the REs and the diffilculty in finding them. Just MHO :lalala:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I find LE tend to have darker wrappers than the RE. Also, I believe the tobacco used for the LE has been aged for 2 years prior to rolling. Not sure if the tobacco used in the RE gets a special treatment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Tony, I have LE eperiences but not RE, can you help the ignorant such as myself in the differences. Is it a different crop of tobacco or just tobacco that is grown in a limited fashion specifically for the intention of supplying a specific country with it?


Limited Editions or LE's as they are called are produced for world wide distribution!
Regional Editions or RE's as they are called are targeted for specific markets/countries.
Both share specially grown and aged tobacco! really dark Maduro like wrappers and a richer more complex taste IMHO. Some are really great some are less than average.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> la por la ranga


WTF Tony? Blond moment? LOL. J/K

The RE's are presumably made to suit a certain market. This is hit and miss as in reality, as we all know, palates are different & they cannot make a cigar that will suit a whole region regardless of tastes & diet.

I have tasted some great RE's, loved some & I've found many dogs as well.:dunno:

I do not agree that most RE's have certain wrappers though, this is dependent on the release.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

The only RE I have had was the 10 Juan Lopez Seleccion #3 made for the Benelux Region. The flavors are much like the Petite Corona, but a little bit more muted. But since they are fairly new aging will really make these stand out. I am a fan of them; but not their price.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Cletus said:


> I'm *almost* convinced it's just a marketing gimmick to charge more $$.
> 
> I haven't yet tried any REs or LEs so I'm interested in what everyone has to say. Are the flavor profiles dramatically different from the regular releases of the same marca?


Regional Editions (REs) are essentially a limited (in quantity) new or unique sizes of a particular brand. It has been mentioned on numerous occasions that RE designation was introduced by Habanos circa 2006 due to the success of the Limited Editions (LEs) for their "lesser" brands. The term "lesser" does not mean "inferior", just means less widely distributed brands at that time.

Historically, LEs were released exclusively in their more well known premium brands at that time like Cohiba, Partagas, Montecristo, HdM, H. Upmann & RyJ. This has since changed with the 2007 Trinidad LEs.

I guess to a certain extent, you can say that REs are a marketing gimmick as the RE blends are structured to resemble the overall brand's house style and experience. However, due to the limited numbers, around 20,000 of any particular RE vitola and therefore the collectability, I am of the opinion that the prices are usually much higher than they should be.

LEs on the other hand tend to offer a more "aged" experience of the particular brand's house style while using better quality tobacco worthy of aging. Given that the price of REs can sometimes be comparable to LEs, I think you are better off buying LEs to try first unless it is a particular CC brand that you like.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Tony where specifically do you buy your RE's? haha:biggrin: thats interesting ive never done much research on it so i always figures RE's differed bc they were actually grown in a different Region. i learned something.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have about ten from European countries. I had a chance to buy a box of Ramon Allones Grandes (Spain RE 2008 ) in Barcelona, but I didn't bite...now I wish I would have. I was interested in a lot of the BeNeLux REs while in Amsterdam, but duty free would not sell singles of them. Never got my hands on any Asia-Pacifics, that would be a treat.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I enjoyed a Ramon Allones Canada RE that night i met you Tony at JR"s remember?? great cigar and would love to indulge in a few more to compare. i've seen only Canada, Portugal and Spain.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I'll be the guinea pig and ask the dumb question: What the hell is an "RE" ?


haha, I didn't know either, thanks for asking.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mikemets said:


> haha, I didn't know either, thanks for asking.


LOL, Mike, looks like your 90 days went by real fast!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

JGD said:


> LOL, Mike, looks like your 90 days went by real fast!


Whoa, didn't even realize what section this post was in.

Do you think they opened up the Habanos section to me because they like me so much? Doubt it, guess its just a mistake...probably see you guys in a couple of months.

Out of respect, I won't post over here again.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

As long as you are able to, I think you should post, it's fun here!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

JGD said:


> As long as you are able to, I think you should post, it's fun here!


I have a lot to bring to this section, but it must be a mistake. I'll wait like everyone else. See ya.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

mikemets said:


> haha, I didn't know either, thanks for asking.


In a nutshell, these are even harder to come by than Limited Editions and BHKs as they are usually specific to each region thus not widely available, once-off and limited in production batch runs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mikemets said:


> I have a lot to bring to this section, but it must be a mistake. I'll wait like everyone else. See ya.


It may be a mistake or it may be legit. Either way dont look a gift horse in the mouth Mike. :madgrin:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I have some of the original Le's- 05 Ramón Allones Eminencia Edición Regional Suiza. The bands don't identify the country, they just say Edicion Regional. These are fabulous cigars.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

REs can be really hit or miss. The PL Encantos might be one of the best cigars I've smoked this year yet the RA Celestiale I tried last month was a true dog rocket. 

They do seem to be a lot more similar to the flavor profiles of the brands than the LEs.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Encantos has been getting great reviews
with many commenting on their great aging potential...

Time to stimulate the economy.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've only had a couple and the only difference "to me" were the labels were pretty. Sorry I'm not able to ad anything else but a good thread indeed. Look forward to hearing from the LE Veterans.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> I enjoyed a Ramon Allones Canada RE that night i met you Tony at JR"s remember?? great cigar and would love to indulge in a few more to compare. i've seen only Canada, Portugal and Spain.


Hey Jim
Sure i remember as i recall you liked it a lot. That was a fun herf!:beerchug:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> The Encantos has been getting great reviews
> with many commenting on their great aging potential...
> 
> Time to stimulate the economy.....


Who needs the government when we have the Bull stimulus package! Rooting hard for the US collar right now!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

So since we've started talking about these I've been trying to figure out what to smoke.

I've got 2 different REs from Peru.

Peru?

I mean, isn't Peru tiny, poor and has the population of New Hampshire? 

How does Peru get REs?

Too bad we have an embargo or there would be some cool US REs.

Tennessee Pigtail Robusto anyone?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> So since we've started talking about these I've been trying to figure out what to smoke.
> 
> I've got 2 different REs from Peru.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, all U.S. REs would likely be 5" by 60RG.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

JGD said:


> Unfortunately, all U.S. REs would likely be 5" by 60RG.


more like 4x70


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Jim
> Sure i remember as i recall you liked it a lot. That was a fun herf!:beerchug:


Yes i did and yes it was a good night!!! :beerchug:


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

bpegler said:


> So since we've started talking about these I've been trying to figure out what to smoke.
> 
> I've got 2 different REs from Peru.
> 
> ...


I know the first batch of the PL Los Andes had the "Exclusivo Peru" band. What was the other Peruvian RE? I am aware of some other RE's made for the "Andes" region but, aside from the PL mentioned above, not for any specific countries.

As far as Peru getting an RE of its own, I believe the distributor for Habanos SA in that part of the world can commision one. If you think an RE for Peru is odd, consider that Andorra has one - Juan Lopez Sel. No. 5.

I don't mean to side-track this thread, but I'm kind of OK with the embargo in place, at least in regard to the cigar aspect. If you think that quality control at Habanos SA is somewhat inconsistent and sketchy now, it's safe to say things would positively nose-dive if the U.S. market opened up.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> I don't mean to side-track this thread, but I'm kind of OK with the embargo in place, at least in regard to the cigar aspect. If you think that quality control at Habanos SA is somewhat inconsistent and sketchy now, it's safe to say things would positively nose-dive if the U.S. market opened up.


I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.

Are REs special aged cigars and blends or does a specific region just decide they want an RE and then go out and have one made?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.
> 
> Are REs special aged cigars and blends or does a specific region just decide they want an RE and then go out and have one made?


From my understanding the Habanos regional distributor that commissions the RE chooses the blend including binder & wrapper.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm getting ready to smoke a Ump-man Sir Winston Thanks to Ron


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> From my understanding the Habanos regional distributor that commissions the RE chooses the blend including binder & wrapper.


This is interesting to note. It makes complete sense but I have always been under the impression that when it came to RE's, the _vitola_ was the key since one of the main reasons for the RE program was to introduce sizes that had not been made (or made for a really long time) under that specific marca. Typically, the RE's don't stray too far from the production-level blends for each brand.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ninersfan said:


> This is interesting to note. It makes complete sense but I have always been under the impression that when it came to RE's, the _vitola_ was the key since one of the main reasons for the RE program was to introduce sizes that had not been made (or made for a really long time) under that specific marca. Typically, the RE's don't stray too far from the production-level blends for each brand.


Cheers for the further education. :smile:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have thought long and hard and can't add much you guy's said all the good stuff  I will say I have had some older ones that were just out of this world and others that were not better than the regular line.

I am buying still when I can because I have faith that some age with make me a happy camper.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Yes i did and yes it was a good night!!! :beerchug:


One of the best i have had in a long time! The summer is here ! GOD willing we shall-spend many together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Review up on a great RE!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-bolivar-simones-canadian-re.html#post3268086


----------

